# Barrel length for waterfowl



## mattech (Jul 3, 2017)

About to get a good gun for ducks, I've got a nice 24" Mossberg for turkey. I'm on the fence if I should get 26" or 28". I've been leaning towards a 28", but I think it's because I've used the 24" Mossberg for ducks and I can't hit squat. I know its mainly preference but want to hear opinions.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 3, 2017)

choke most relevant.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 3, 2017)

It's all about preference. A 28 feels to long to me so I shoot a 26, but both are good for ducks. Shoot what feels good to you.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 3, 2017)

Mexican Squealer said:


> choke most relevant.



There you go. 

With fast powder and the fact you can't use lead 

The only advantage of a longer bbl is your
sight radius. 

The shot will be the same when it get's there.
Same speed, pattern, etc.......

I have a bunch of stuff I don't really "need"
But confidence _*IS*_ an issue.

If you have x-tra money laying around.. by all
means, go for it.

Me thinks I would practice and shoot a little more with
with what I have.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 3, 2017)

Old school 36inch fixed full choke


----------



## Big7 (Jul 3, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Old school 36inch fixed full choke



You shootin' on a pond?


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 3, 2017)

Yea high toppers with lead I also got property for sale but you can only see it on low tides


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Jul 3, 2017)

28-30


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 4, 2017)

26/28 and I have a 21 for the swamp. Many years ago barrel length was important with shells and powders. Now with modern powders , chokes and modern guns barrel length is not as important as it once was. Now it's more about sighting and the guy next to you in the blind. Example my 21 inch barrel would be murder on the guys ears next to me the blind.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 4, 2017)

28"


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 4, 2017)

I had a black sbe2 had 24in barrel killed a pile with it.

My current Duck guns are 28in sbe2 an 28in benelli vinci.

I like the swing an my site reference with 28in barrel.

My 20ga has 24in barrel it sees some time in the swamp each fall but my go to length is 28in an ive been growing more fond of a kicks vortex modified ive patterned it and with blindside 3in #3s it kills stone cold 35yds and in.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 5, 2017)

Put a poly choke on it and rock it!!!!


----------



## mattech (Jul 5, 2017)

Went with a 28". Thanks for the input.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 5, 2017)

You get a new barrel for you're mossburg or a new gun? If so what gun did you choose.


----------



## mattech (Jul 5, 2017)

I got a black eagle 3, took it out and ran a couple boxes of shells through it. It shoots great, I'm very happy with it. 


.


----------



## awoods (Jul 6, 2017)

Depends on what feels right. I am a smaller frame and my 26 in Vinci is just right. What others have said...choke, gun, loads and what patterns well is best option. After you get gun and choke, try decal loads.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice. Should do well for you. Congrats.


----------



## mattech (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## dom (Jul 7, 2017)

i'd def shoulder both length barrels and see what you like most. I prefer 28 as i think 26 is to whippy.  Something to keep in mind if you shoot O/U is that a 28" semi is about same length as a 32" barreled O/U.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2017)

I got wood ducks that swim the big creek to me. Would a  modified choke be best. Shooting them at 25 yds swimming by. I got a 28" barrel.


----------



## mattuga (Jul 7, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> I got wood ducks that swim the big creek to me. Would a  modified choke be best. Shooting them at 25 yds swimming by. I got a 28" barrel.



At that distance the choke shouldn't matter in killing them, just your aim.  With that said at 25 yards I'd go improved cylinder so you don't destroy the bird and a better chance to double up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2017)

mattuga said:


> At that distance the choke shouldn't matter in killing them, just your aim.  With that said at 25 yards I'd go improved cylinder so you don't destroy the bird and a better chance to double up.



That was the plan to double up. Thinking about a ground blind to sit in also. Should I use deks ?


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 7, 2017)

Probably no dekes needed if they are already swimming to you.  If it is a wide space and they may swim by out of range, it could make a difference.  My .02.  Shoot straight and be safe.


----------



## chase870 (Jul 8, 2017)

Well if you hunt out of pits or layout blinds much your buddies will hate it if you shoot a short barrel gun


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2017)

Barebowyer said:


> Probably no dekes needed if they are already swimming to you.  If it is a wide space and they may swim by out of range, it could make a difference.  My .02.  Shoot straight and be safe.



It's not that wide. I was going to put a dip net on a bambo to get them. 
I've been practicing my shooting.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2017)

I do pretty good with a box of shells.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice.  Just go out there and whack 'em then!!! Good luck to ya.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jul 15, 2017)

I've been shooting duck with the same Remington 870 special purpose (26 inch) 3 inch with the improve cylinder choke for a very long time and it kills as good as any other shotgun made.I own Browning,Winchester, Beretta and Stoeger shotguns and the 870 Remington is my go to weapon for duck hunting.Killer king seen the gun a long time ago when it was new and it is reliable now as it was then.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Jul 18, 2017)

I've got a 26" barrel on my M2 and 870. Never had a problem with making shots at 40+ yards and the guns are a little more maneuverable.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 23, 2017)

Shot them with everything from a 32" fixed choke goose gun to a 20" smoothbore slug barrel when the deer did not want to play and I saw a lot of birds on a creek when everything else was frozen.

Key is pattern, feel, affordability and swing IMHO.  Longer barrels have better swing, but shorter barrels are better in close confines of brush

Now I shoot a factory mod out of my Vinci with a 26" barrel


----------

